# Forest Lakes?



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Anyone have any insight on Michele Harvey's breeding program, Forest Lakes? She is listed on the "Breeders listed by location..." thread. Shows successfully in UKC, dogs are CHIC certified.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I like that they put both conformation and performance titles on their dogs, and do health testing. The only thing I see that I (personally) don't really care for is the guardian home program, but I do like it way more than most guardian arrangements I see, since they require titling and passing heath testing before breeding.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

The only way I would consider guardianship is with a close personal friend in the same town. I do like the mixture of titles on her dogs, as you indicated.


----------

